# Panniers - A quick heads-up....



## BilboSmeggins (25 Aug 2018)

Not sure if anyone is in the market for panniers, but I got a very good deal on some 40l, Ortlieb Hi Viz ones yesterday that I thought worth sharing.....

https://www.cyclestore.co.uk/ortlieb_back_roller_classic_highviz_ql2_1_rear_pannier_bags-ID_75427

Considerably cheaper than elsewhere, and, if you are a first-time customer, they will give you a discount code that gets another fiver off the price. So £104.99 delivered. Ordered mine yesterday, and have been informed that they are coming today, so super speedy. Oh, I had to ring to double-check that it was, indeed, a pair of panniers, and not a single. The description gives nothing away. I was assured that I have nothing to fear. A pair are on their way 

_Edit: _They only have a few left, so don't dally about if you need some.
_More Edit: _It appears that I've had the last yellow pair. Black only until September.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Aug 2018)

Vaude Aquaback 2 x 24ltrs here for £85 delivered (depending on colour) from Amazon.

Seem very similar and possibly bigger as claim an extra 8ltrs capacity a pair compared to the set suggested above.

I recently bought a pair in black. Keep watching the prices as these seem to alter daily but the cheapest ones are always around £85-86. What is the expensive colour option this week may well be the cheapest next week, pricing appears to be demand and stock driven?


----------



## BilboSmeggins (25 Aug 2018)

From what I can gather, Ortlieb's are the only truly waterproof panniers. That's why I looked past other brands. Not saying the Vaude's aren't, but I'm just listening to the general consensus.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Aug 2018)

Carradice 'Kendal' from their Classic range, £100 a pair


----------



## kynikos (25 Aug 2018)

Lidl combined pannier/backpack £9.99 (in store tomorrow):


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Aug 2018)

kynikos said:


> Lidl combined pannier/backpack £9.99 (in store tomorrow):
> 
> View attachment 426742



1.7L capacity, I assume that is 17L.


----------



## kynikos (25 Aug 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> 1.7L capacity, I assume that is 17L.


 That's my take on it. I'm having a couple.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (25 Aug 2018)

My Ortlieb's have just turned up......


----------



## Nigelnightmare (31 Aug 2018)

kynikos said:


> Lidl combined pannier/backpack £9.99 (in store tomorrow):
> 
> View attachment 426742


Bought some yesterday and for cheapy cheap panniers they fit perfectly hold a LOT and are waterproof (hose pipe tested 1/2hr).
+++++There was three (3) in the packet so I've got a spare one. Result.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (5 Sep 2018)

I did have a quick peep when I was in Lidl’s. Look cracking value. Might bag some as a knock-about pair


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Sep 2018)

Nigelnightmare said:


> Bought some yesterday and for cheapy cheap panniers they fit perfectly hold a LOT and are waterproof (hose pipe tested 1/2hr).
> +++++There was three (3) in the packet so I've got a spare one. Result.



I bought some for my daughter - got 3 in a packet too. They are not a patch on my Orlieb's, but will be fine for infrequent use, they are even fully waterproof. The major problem is that they rely on a lightweight clip to the rack, there is no tether at the bottom, so if you get out the saddle they will flap about. Great for infrequent lightweight use though.


----------



## busa5504 (22 Oct 2018)

I went for 2 of these 27 litre ones and really impressed with the quality and finish https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROCKBROS...var=552011980691&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 and only £50 for the pair


----------



## Nigelnightmare (22 Oct 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> I bought some for my daughter - got 3 in a packet too. They are not a patch on my Orlieb's, but will be fine for infrequent use, they are even fully waterproof. The major problem is that they rely on a lightweight clip to the rack, there is no tether at the bottom, so if you get out the saddle they will flap about. Great for infrequent lightweight use though.



Not a problem on a recumbent trike or bike, (you can't get out of the seat/deck chair).

You can always put an elastic bungie around it after you filled it to stop it flapping.


----------

